# Horse Fencing + Goats!



## hzlanep (Oct 3, 2017)

Do you guys have any recommendations for horse fencing that would also work for goats? I do not plan to have studs, and none of mine are jumpers. I was thinking of combining a 5 ft no climb horse fence with a 4-5 strand electric as we have coyotes and bears, but this is a pretty expensive way. If I can't come up with anything better, this is what I will do, but I thought I'd see if anyone out there had any better thoughts?


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Sep 19, 2017)

4 ft field fence with a strand of hot wire above it. If the goats put too much pressure on the fence standing on it, you can also run a strand inside the fence a foot off the ground.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Things are usually expensive because they work best! You can probably get away with 4 feet if it's sturdy, and I like electric offset (metal fences are a big no in my book, even the good ones) but not sure how that would work for the goats. But I would go with a 4 foot version of your plan.


----------

